#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Фильм Миларепа

## Samadhi Undercover

Скоро выйдет фильм "Миларепа", снятый по описанию жития режиссером-ламой Neten Chokling Rinpoche и продюссером фильма "Кубок". Драматическая история вовремя очнувшегося чёрного мага, прошедшего через тяжелые испытания и очищение и ставшего одним из самых известных и любимых святых Тибета.

На сайте http://milarepafilm.com см. трейлер и читайте production.

Считаю, надо требовать так же "Марпу", "Наропу" и "Тилопу"!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

Я требую Речунгпу и Друкпа Кюнле!  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E6%E5%F6%FE%ED

----------


## PampKin Head

Кто-нибудь уже заценил фильм целиком? /крик отчаяния от неимеющего Visa Classic

----------


## GROM

> Скоро выйдет фильм "Миларепа", снятый по описанию жития режиссером-ламой Neten Chokling Rinpoche и продюссером фильма "Кубок". Драматическая история вовремя очнувшегося чёрного мага, прошедшего через тяжелые испытания и очищение и ставшего одним из самых известных и любимых святых Тибета.
> 
> На сайте http://milarepafilm.com см. трейлер и читайте production.
> 
> Считаю, надо требовать так же "Марпу", "Наропу" и "Тилопу"!!!


Да простят меня если я ошибаюсь!
А на снимке этом не Орген Тобгьял ринпоче ,случайно? :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> На сайте http://milarepafilm.com см. трейлер и читайте production.


А что там за спиной у человека, изображенного на снимке? Полосатое такое... Не батарея ли часом?

----------


## Платон

Пусть присутствуют все благословения гуру и йидамов.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Фильм "Миларепа" мною заказан и оплачен. DVD-версия ожидается, по обещаниям создателей-распространителей не раньше ЛЕТА! 

Как получу - кину объяву, буду давать всем переписать.

Решпехт.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А давайте снимем мультфильм.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А давайте снимем мультфильм.


Можно начать с перевода известной манги. )))

----------


## Asanga

может у кого-нибудь этот фильм уже есть?

----------


## PampKin Head

Имеет место быть у Цеванга Дондена... С англецкими и русскими внешними сабами.

----------


## Поляков

> Имеет место быть у Цеванга Дондена... С англецкими и русскими внешними сабами.


Если не сложно, когда уважаемый Цеванг Донден начнет расшаривать кинофильм, дайте знать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если не сложно, когда уважаемый Цеванг Донден начнет расшаривать кинофильм, дайте знать.


здесь будет: http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=271

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Так. за спиной уже всё обсудили  :Smilie:  

С английскими и русскими сабами постараюсь выложить завтра-послезавтра на torrents.ru.

----------


## Роман К

> Так. за спиной уже всё обсудили  
> 
> С английскими и русскими сабами постараюсь выложить завтра-послезавтра на torrents.ru.


Как можно получить его на CD ? Буду благодарен.  А то ведь 5 Кбит/с -качать -не перекачать...

Romaferz@mail.ru

----------


## Tsewang Donden

+ ещё 2 дня, братья и сестры. к выходным всё будет готово.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=271

----------


## Aleksey L.

скачаете из торентов, закиньте куда-нить, а .. )

----------


## PampKin Head

Надо на torrents.ru перекинуть... Сидер - тормоц!!!

----------


## Tsewang Donden

От перекидывания на торрентс.ру - быстрее не станет. Надо чтобы я отдал пораньше, а потом все начнут раздавать и все станет быстрее. Моя скорость не превысит 50 к.
Далее - на торрентс.ру нельзя выкладывать фильмы без русского - озвучка ли титры ли. Так что переводите титры. Могу кусочек дать переведенного, а на остальное нет времени  :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

> От перекидывания на торрентс.ру - быстрее не станет. Надо чтобы я отдал пораньше, а потом все начнут раздавать и все станет быстрее. Моя скорость не превысит 50 к.
> Далее - на торрентс.ру нельзя выкладывать фильмы без русского - озвучка ли титры ли. Так что переводите титры. Могу кусочек дать переведенного, а на остальное нет времени


На торрентсе инвайтов раздавать не нужно...

Можно приложить русский сабтайтл с номером кошелька яндекс\веб-мани на всю длительность фильма!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aleksey L.

о, мне как раз нечем заняться ... но желательно фильм, все же, на фтп залить ... ато эти торенты не пашут.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

2PH: Про кошелек улыбнуло. Только могут забанить надолго. Так что не будем  :Smilie: 

Могу параллельно - ночью - залить кому нить на фтп, или лучше дам в личке свой фтп. Но всё равно надо чтобы кто-то перевел титры до конца и тогда можно то же самое выложить на torrents.ru

----------


## Tsewang Donden

2 Ужж - торренты пашут. В чем проблема? Могу помочь может быть?

----------


## Aleksey L.

у меня нет внешнего айпи 
фаервол заточен на то, чтобы не пускать ни одного лишнего пакета ... включая траффик локалки. 

так что вся надежда на фтп... скинь в личку, скачаю, переведу.

----------


## Вова Л.

Так а сам фильм кто-то смотрел? Хороший, или так себе?

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, переводить не обязательно. Пусть все учат инглиш!
Дайте кино на инглише, плиз  :Smilie: 
Хотя мне говорили, что фильм довольно мрачный.. Типа там фокус на трудностях, которые Миларепе пришлось пережить. Ну все рано позырить охота..

----------


## PampKin Head

Забавно про инглиш. Фильм то на арамейском!

----------


## Маша_ла

На каком? И кто его тогда перевести сможет?
На инглише должен быть.. Надо спросить человечка, который сказал, что фильм мрачный  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Учите арамейский!

----------


## Маша_ла

Спасибо  :Smilie:  Давайте с субтитрами тогда, пожалуйста  :Smilie: 
Арамейский - звучит как армейский  :Smilie: 
А вообще, это египетский или израильский язык?
Ну не греческий же.. И не ближневосточный же тоже..

----------


## Enrico

> Так а сам фильм кто-то смотрел? Хороший, или так себе?


Красиво снят, фильм на тибетском языке с сабами, первая серия, вторую обещают в 2009. Если Вам понравился фильм "Кубок", то думаю понравится и этот, узнаете много знакомых актеров. Сюжет известен всем буддистам (и не только им), несмотря на это фильм смотрится с интересом. 
Спасибо Tsewang Donden и Ужу за возможность посмотреть этот фильм.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Ну за именно русские сабы спасибо не мне, а Ужу.

----------


## Yukko

А кто-нибудь смотрел вот этого Миларепу?

----------


## Asanga

Я бы может и посмотрел-бы с удовольствием, но кто-ж его дасть?

----------


## Вова Л.

Я вот тоже скачал - неплохо снято, ненавящиво так и без пафоса, хотя, кое-какие моменты в истории Миларепы представлены немного не так, как я читал и слышал (я про новый фильм, старого не видел).

----------


## Eugene G.

Не подскажете где его можно скачать?

----------


## Вова Л.

Выше давалась ссылка на тему, где есть ссылка на скачку.

----------


## Ондрий

тамошние линки не рабочие.

shubhar@ratna [Movies]> wget -c http://tekhno.webnuance.ru/uzh_temp/milarepa_dvd.srt
--14:40:01--  http://tekhno.webnuance.ru/uzh_temp/milarepa_dvd.srt
Распознаётся tekhno.webnuance.ru... сбой: Имя или служба не известны.

----------


## Вова Л.

Странно. На выходных качал все работало.

----------


## Ондрий

все не постоянно...

можете куда-нить влить в другое место? Если нет - я личку напишу куда можно слить его.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> все не постоянно...
> 
> можете куда-нить влить в другое место? Если нет - я личку напишу куда можно слить его.


напишите, волью )) 




> А кто-нибудь смотрел вот этого Миларепу?


смотрел.... точнее, просматривал. Фильм на итальянском, некая притча о жизни, никоим образом не связанная с Миларепой. Разве что мотивом духовных поисков. скучновато-задумчиво

----------


## PampKin Head

Оффтопно... Рекомендую фильм "Франческо".

----------


## Stil

Залил на files.ariom.ru
13кусков по 100мб = ~1.17gb

http://files.ariom.ru/3089058 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089059 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089060 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089061 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089062 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089063 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089064 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089065 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089066 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089067 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089198 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089199 
http://files.ariom.ru/3089200

Это конечно не так удобно как прямой линк, зато пролежит долго.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Фильм скачал, спасибо. 
Скиньте плиз субтитры (русские и английские). С указанных ссылок не качаются.

----------


## Stil

Русские сабы.

----------


## Торухова Елена

:Frown:  ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, у меня на 10 куске все ЗАВИСЛО, ВСЕ КУСКИ  СКАЧАЛА, А ВОТ 10 НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ  ПОМОЖЕТЕ ----------amritavl@mail.ru

----------


## Ersh

Здравствуйте, Елена. Большая просьба не злоупотреблять капслоком.

----------


## Ersh

Не надо писать слова в верхнем регистре. (Так как написано слово "извините" в Вашем предыдущем посте.)

----------


## Milord

На выходных посмотрел фильм. Впечатление осталось двоякое.
Что касается самой идеи снять фильм на известный всем буддистам сюжет - это зачОт. Просто превосходно! Нет слов - нужное дело и, думаю, принесет много блага.

Но что касается всего остального...
Режиссура - отстой.
Работа актеров - очень слабая. Складывается ощущение, что взяли просто людей со двора. Хотя может в этом вся фишка?
Операторская работа вообще не выдерживает никакой критики. Уровень - как на заре кинемотографии.
Ну и пара спецэффектов уровня выпускника института, которые должны по идее впечатлить.
В общем, идея - отлично, а исполнение - твердая тройка по пятибальной.

ЗЫ. Сильно ногами не бить - просто высказываю мнение. И оно, конечно, субъективно.

----------


## babochka

Вчера кстати был день рождения у режиссера фильма Чоклинга Ринпоче. Обещают скоро вторую часть  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

а мне все понравилось - и режисура и работа актеров. Очень хорошо, что не стали делать спецэффекты как в Звездных Войнах - поэтому фильм смотрится естественно...

----------


## Mike

> Русские сабы.


А как эти сабы встраивть в фильм?
Спасибо.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А как эти сабы встраивть в фильм?
> Спасибо.


Переписать в ту же папку, что и фильм и открывать виндовз медиа плеером. У меня, по крайней мере, все так сработало.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Спасибо. Посмотрел. Все понравилось. Снято качественно и добротно. Все выглядит натуралистично. Актеры замечательные.  

С замечаниями некоторых из участников, что мол спецэффектов маловато, не соглашусь. Избаловал всех Голливуд. Да и это вам не сказки про Гарри Поттера, а реальная история. 

Хотя сцена расправы над врагами в книге описана несколько иначе. Когда один из сыновей дяди женился, все родственники собрались в доме. Возле дома стояли на привязи лошади. Когда Миларепа находился в затворничестве несколько дней, читая заклинания, одна из кобыл стала неистово прыгать и бить копытами. Домашний скот ломанулся на колонны, на которых держался дом. Он обрушился и под развалинами погибли все сыновья дяди и тети с гостями. 

Но на этом злоключения родственников не закончились. Гром и молнии были позднее, когда, пройдя обучение у второго мага, Миларепа наслал сильный град на их поля, уничтоживший все посевы ячменя. Они, видимо, решили совместить два эти эпизода в один. Получилось эффектно.  

Будем ждать продолжение фильма.

----------


## Ольга Юм

:Frown: (

А когда будет на DVD, кто скажет????????????

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Будем ждать продолжение фильма.


Для тех кому не терпится узнать продолжение истории, привожу ссылку на перевод книги Эванса Венца "Великий йогин Тибета Миларепа": http://telo-sveta.narod.ru/Library/D...n/milarepa.htm

Правда, вам придется привыкнуть к архаичному стилю и не обращать внимание на неуклюжие выражения типа "Апостольская Иерархия учителей секты Кагьюпта". Но в принципе, можно догадаться о чем идет речь.  :Smilie: 

Enjoy!

----------


## Вова Л.

> Для тех кому не терпится узнать продолжение истории, привожу ссылку на перевод книги Эванса Венца "Великий йогин Тибета Миларепа": http://telo-sveta.narod.ru/Library/D...n/milarepa.htm


Вот уж действительно - сильная вещь. Несмотря на двойной и местами корявый перевод, несмотря на то, что сотни лет прошли с момента ее написания, а все равно - вдохновляет. Всем рекомендую. Спасибо, Дима, за ссылку!

----------


## Дима Спицын

Да уж, похоже, что автор, несмотря на христианскую символику,  симпатизирует этому Великому Святому сектанту из "Евангелия от Речунгпы".

----------


## Леонид Ш

Миларепа в фильме похож на PampKin Headа  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

В эту субботу 24 ноября в центре "Алмазного Пути" будет показан фильм "Миларепа" с русскими субтитрами. Адрес: Петербург, Никольский переулок, д. 7. Начало в 21 час. Everybody's welcome!  :Smilie:

----------


## Agata

Наконец посмотрела!  :Smilie: 

Для категории =арт-хауз= фильм хорош!!!

Некоторые эпизоды в начале показались натянутыми, а вот чем дальше, тем лучше!  Естественно и трогательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Lhazin

> Миларепа в фильме похож на PampKin Headа


Не похож :Smilie: 

PampKin Head всяка колоритней

----------


## Леонид Ш

PampKin Head в отрочестве  :Smilie:

----------


## Хоки Нигма

What about the second part of this movie?

----------


## Asanga

В конце 2009 года

----------


## Александр С

Торрент: http://www.sendspace.com/file/do0e8x или тут (нужна регистрация)
(как качать, если кто не знает)

Фильм очень понравился!

----------


## Александр С

> А как эти сабы встраивть в фильм?
> Спасибо.


А вот вариант с уже вставленными субтитрами:

http://mammaki.net/page.php?al=milarepa_part_one

Фильм на английском языке с наложенными на изображение русскими субтитрами. Качество - DVDRip.

----------


## Add

бесконечная Благодарность *Антонине* за ссылку :bravo:
и *всем*, неизвестным нам *людям*, ктр переводили и озвучивали
фильм уже и *с русской озвучкой*, и *в приемлемом объеме*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Миларепа:* Маг. Убийца. Святой (2006)
*пережатая*  :Big Grin: 




> *Миларепа:*
> После того, как умер мой отец, наши соседи во главе с дядей и тетей отняли у нас имущество и невыносимо жестоко обращались с нами. Поэтому я отправился изучать черную магию, чтобы отомстить своим врагам за причиненное ими зло, и накопил много плохой кармы, беспощадно им мстя. Но я испытывал глубокое раскаяние в том, что сотворил столько зла — убил посредством магии тридцать пять человек и уничтожил урожай, и жаждал приобщиться к религии





> *Юный Миларепав гостях у Старого Монаха* (из фильма):
> - Враги никогда не заканчиваются
> - Твои враги проистекают из твоего Ума. Это попросту вопрос изучения как контролировать свой Ум


*Миларепа*, часть I  (2006)
описание составлено по выдержкам *из рецензии* А. Руденко

Фильм об учителе тибетского буддизма, знаменитом йоге-практике,
одном из основателей школы Кагью  Джецуне Миларепе (1052-1135),
который первым (после *12 лет медитации*) достиг состояния ваджрахары
(полного просветления) за одну жизнь, не имея заслуг в предыдущих рождениях.
Он стал Просветленным ценой невероятных усилий, которые до сих пор потрясают людей.

Фильм повествует о раннем периоде жизни Миларепы.
В 2009 году нас ждет продолжение саги о Миларепе — "Путь к Просветлению".
Видимо, во 2й части будет сюжет о том, как он познакомился с Переводчиком Марпой
(его учителем в будущем) и тот его наставлял на путь истинный.


*Битрейт:* 470kbps видео, 56kbps 24kHz аудио (CBR, JointStereo)
*Экран:* 420х240
*Кодек:* DivX5
*Формат:* .avi
*Язык:* *русский*
*Длительность:* 1ч 28мин
*Размер:* 340 Mb 
*Off. Site:*  Milarepa Movie

*Скачать с Яndex.Диск* (с докачкой) 
Миларепа



*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Александр С

340 Mb - это безбожно по-моему

----------


## Fritz

Безбожно скачивать с сети фильмы, да ещё в отвратительнейшем качестве - 340 мб. Интересно на какие деньги снимать вторую часть и дальнейшие фильмы "а теперь про Тилопу"?

----------


## Александр С

> Безбожно скачивать с сети фильмы, да ещё в отвратительнейшем качестве - 340 мб. Интересно на какие деньги снимать вторую часть и дальнейшие фильмы "а теперь про Тилопу"?


Мне фильм понравился, поэтому когда он выйдет на DVD (если вообще выйдет в России), я его куплю.

Пока на DVD не вышло, можно и поскачивать. Качество по любому хуже дивидишного, даже с размером 1,37GB, так что это не пиратство, а просмотр демо-версии (тем более, с субтитрами)  :Smilie:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я не  могу  посмотреть, так  как  скорость  маленькая  .Если  этот  фильм  выйдет  в  России известите  пожалуйста.

----------


## Fritz

В России врядли он выйдет, а если выйдет, то в пиратском исполнении. Легче всего заказать на амазоне. Или кого-нибудь попросить.

----------


## Denli

Попробую сегодня-завтра подготовить и выложить на торренте dvd5 версию самодельной сборки.

----------


## Milord

Сразу сорри за оффтоп, он будет не большой  :Smilie: ))
Просто ради прикола расскажу.

Прошлой зимой простирался я в Бодхгае. И рядом со мной простирался чувак -- тибетец с уж больно знакомым лицом. Познакомились, разговорились. Оказалось этот тот самый чел, который играл роль Миларепы, ну и в детстве в фильме The Cup (Кубок). Нашлись даже общие знакомые и общие места обитания. Расспрашивал его про фильм, съемки и т.д.

Так что после этого честно могу сказать, что "простирался рядом с Миларепой".  :Smilie: )))

----------

Алексий (17.12.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сразу сорри за оффтоп, он будет не большой ))
> Просто ради прикола расскажу.
> 
> Прошлой зимой простирался я в Бодхгае. И рядом со мной простирался чувак -- тибетец с уж больно знакомым лицом. Познакомились, разговорились. Оказалось этот тот самый чел, который играл роль Миларепы, ну и в детстве в фильме The Cup (Кубок). Нашлись даже общие знакомые и общие места обитания. Расспрашивал его про фильм, съемки и т.д.
> 
> Так что после этого честно могу сказать, что "простирался рядом с Миларепой". )))


Так вот ты какой... Гампопа!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

когда смотрел Миларепа кино, то думал, что игравший главную роль - сын исполнявшего роль Настоятеля в (The Cup) и одного из учителей в (Milarepa, the movie)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Вообще-то, не имея заслуг невозможно встретить такого Учителя как Марпа, с которым у Тхепаги (по словам нигмапинского ламы, направившего его к Марпе) была кармическая связь.


а может, все наоборот, и это не заслуги - а попадос

----------


## Denli

Как и обещал, оперативно выложил на торренте *DVD5* с русскими субтитрами. Я всегда держу слово. Ну... или почти всегда)))

Субтитры взяты из предыдущей раздачи и слегка отредактированы вашим покорным слугой.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.12.2008)

----------


## Rasta

а что-то слышно о второй части фильма??

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Кроме того что ее выход намечен на 2009 год, ничего... Ждем :Smilie:

----------


## KAYAH

> Как и обещал, оперативно выложил на торренте *DVD5* с русскими субтитрами. Я всегда держу слово. Ну... или почти всегда)))
> 
> Субтитры взяты из предыдущей раздачи и слегка отредактированы вашим покорным слугой.


А нельзя ли выложить в более доступные места типа ifolder.ru?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а вторую часть в интернете найти можно?

----------


## Егор С.

> а вторую часть в интернете найти можно?


http://milarepamovie.com/ это сайт фильма.
у меня плохо с английским, но я так понял о 2 части ничего пока не слышно.

----------


## лесник

> о 2 части ничего пока не слышно.


Вторая часть - обретение просветления - всегда дается труднее и занимает больше времени :Smilie:

----------


## Naldjorpa

Да... как в жизни ))), как накосячить так раз и готово, а чтобы очиститься порой кальп не хватает )).

----------


## Джигме

> Да... как в жизни ))), как накосячить так раз и готово, а чтобы очиститься порой кальп не хватает )).


Ну то как он накосячил, думаю, не все современники смогут)))

----------

Naldjorpa (13.01.2010)

----------


## Caddy

Если кому-то интересно, вот здесь можно взять саундтрек к этому фильму:
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1666282

----------


## Леонид Ш

Интересно когда выйдет 2 часть, и выйдет ли вообще? Кто по английски шарит, может видели какую инфу?

----------

